# More acurate test for nitrate



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

I currently use the API liquid Nitrate NO3 test kit and have always had a problem differentiating between 10 an 20; 40 and 80ppm. I also noticed some posts here that give a more "in depth" ppm nitrate reading like 12 or 22ppm. I there a different test kit that allows you to do that because this one goes from 0 to 5 and 10, 20, 40, 80 and 160 only; nothing in between.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Salifert nitrate is suposedly a better kit, but I have not used it personally I find that as long as I keep up with maintenance I always get an orange reading which is fine as long as its not red.


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

I have been using this picture to determine my nitrate level.









You can hold the vial right up to the computer screen and it gives a very definitive distinction between nitrate concentrations. There really isn't much differences between most of the kits as far as determining anything accurate enough to say 12 or 22.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Pale orange to orange...good to go with API. If you see red... pull out the water change hoses/buckets and get to work.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Same thing I do, any red tinge and its then moving from 20-40 and time for a water change.


----------



## Botsman (Jun 2, 2012)

I also hated API nitrate test. The one work good for me is Hagen minimasterkit


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Botsman said:


> I also hated API nitrate test. The one work good for me is Hagen minimasterkit


How does this brand differ from the API? Are the levels more easy to read?


----------



## teacherdavid (May 26, 2013)

hagen minimaster test kit appears to not have a nitrate test. I believe it checks g&c hardness, pH, nitrIte, and ammonia.


----------

